# Applikationen im Apache veröffentlichen



## tnunn (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo




   und danke das sie sich Zeit nehmen!  




   Ausgangssituation

   Ich möchte verschiedene Applikationen auf einem Webserver veröffentlichen.

 Die Idee dahinter ist folgende: anstatt einen dezidierten Terminalserver zu verwenden möchte ich unabhängig von dem verwendeten Client Resourcen zur Verfügung stellen, die über einen „gewöhnlichen“ Browser abrufbar sind.

   Dabei sollte das „Interface“ quasi als eine remotedesktopverbindung zu agieren.  

   Frage:

 Gibt es schon entsprechende Anwendungen oder Services die dies ermöglichen oder benötige ich für jede Applikation eine eigene „gui“ die im Webserver implementiert ist?

 Mit besten Wünschen

  Thomas


----------



## thoern (7. Oktober 2004)

http://www.tarantella.com ist genau für diesen Zweck geschaffen

Gibt auch Freewarelösungen, aber die hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf


----------

